# seychelles ¿is it possible?



## maigueri (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi

I´m new in timeshare´s world. i bought my first property 2 weeks ago, and i was wondering if it´s possible to use my week in orlando vacation village at parkway to get one is seychelles.

i have seen many in the caribbean, aruba, sant marteen... but i don´t see any in seychelles.

is it possible?if so...¿which will be the company to do it(redweek,rci,II...)

I post this in southafrica forum so i repost here (i think it´s more appropiated) 

thanks a lot

and happy new year


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 30, 2008)

TRI West Blue Book has Royal Equator Club  - Mahe, Seychelles and says it's in I.I. but I've never seen it.


----------



## maigueri (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks for ur answer, i´ve checked II and the Royal Equator Club doesn´t appear. IN RCI any too.
I suposse if i want to go i´ll have to spend lots of money in hotels.

thanks and happy new year


----------

